# EventTT07 London Cruise (SUNDAY)



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing if anyone fancies meeting up Sunday morning to cruise up the M1 to Donnington for the Annual EvenTT07?

No real plans yet, I just thought I'd see if anyone from this neck of the woods was going up first and fancied joining in the fun 8)

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Chris,

I'm planning a South Midlands cruise - most likely be heading from Aylesbury via Milton Keynes(ish) to the M1 - would likely be stopping for a first meeting point at Newport Pagnell Services or thereabouts. Hopefully we can get the Southern cruise to meet us there too


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm planning a South Midlands cruise - most likely be heading from Aylesbury via Milton Keynes(ish) to the M1 - would likely be stopping for a first meeting point at Newport Pagnell Services or thereabouts. Hopefully we can get the Southern cruise to meet us there too


This would be on route for me so I could easily stop off with whoever has joined me from London.

This might be the best place to join anyone that has joined the M1 from the M25 as I think there is only one other services between the M25 and Newport Pagnell anyway?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris,
> ...


Exactly my thoughts - Probably get the LEEKers too


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

All we need now is a meeting time at Newport Pagnell and we'll have half a plan.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Exactly my thoughts - Probably get the LEEKers too


If your brave enough


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my thoughts - Probably get the LEEKers too
> ...


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Count me in 

How about meeting at South Mimms (A1/ M25). Then just a short hop round to the M1?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chris,

Looking at the Southern Cruise they could come up the A43 from the M40 to junction 15A on the M1 and meet us all at the Rothersthorpe Services (aka Swan Valley Services). Maybe we should plan all cruises going this way to make it the first meeting point - say 8:30-8:45 - that will give us a good hour to get to Donington from there.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Chris,
> 
> Looking at the Southern Cruise they could come up the A43 from the M40 to junction 15A on the M1 and meet us all at the Rothersthorpe Services (aka Swan Valley Services). Maybe we should plan all cruises going this way to make it the first meeting point - say 8:30-8:45 - that will give us a good hour to get to Donington from there.


Do you mean Northampton services M1 jct 15A?

http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=11

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 6&out.y=10

If so that sounds like a good idea if you can talk the South Cruise to come that way?

I might try and organise a meeting point at London gateway srevices Jct2 M1 for anyone travelling from the bottom of the M1 like me?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's the one 

This site: calls it Rothersthorpe :roll:

Good to see it only get 2 burgers out of a possible 5 - only the best for us TTers!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

what sort of time are you thinking Paul?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> That's the one
> 
> This site: calls it Rothersthorpe :roll:
> 
> Good to see it only get 2 burgers out of a possible 5 - only the best for us TTers!!


Newport pagnell got more burger and has a Burger King, but that wouldn't be good for the South Cruise from what you said?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> what sort of time are you thinking Paul?


Sorry Ryan it was on an earlier post but disappeared off to the right of the page:



> say 8:30-8:45 - that will give us a good hour to get to Donington from there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > That's the one
> ...


Don't think I'd want a burger at that time of the morning :lol:

Rumour has it that it has a Costa Coffee though - probably need a caffeine shot by then :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I'll probably need a flower stall if I've made my wife get up at that hour on a Sunday :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisB72 said:
> ...


 :lol:

Mine's staying at home with the kids this year. First year in four that she's not come with me - absolutely no dedication some people :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've bought 2 tickets, but haven't approached the start time yet! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > what sort of time are you thinking Paul?
> ...


Cheers Paul - looks like a 7am start for the LEEK'ers  s


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nando said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


What time do you think you'll hit the M1? I might try and join you on the run at junction M1/M25.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I will be starting from Wanstead > M11 > M25 > M1. I'm guessing M1 at 7:45ish.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I might make London Gateway on the M1 a meeting point for anyone coming the same way as me from the bottom of the M1 at say 7:15-7:30 and then try and hit jct M1/M25 at 7:45am

Any chance I could have someones number so I could maybe call you to see if your ahead or behind me and then hopefully join up on the run?!

PM me a mobile number if you don't mind?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Billy No Mates here :lol: :lol:

So it looks like I'm on my lonesome until I hit the M1/M25 Jct then where hopefully I'll join the LEEK cruise up to Jct15a to meet the rest of the TT cruises.

Let me know if anyone wants to join me from bottom of M1 or probably have 3 lanes to myself at that time of the morning!! :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, live in Waltham abbey just by the m25 and will hopefully be joining you lot on the cruise up. Hoping to run in to Nando round j26-25 if up in time, got wife and toddler to get ready,wife can get herself ready. Not sure what time, maybe Nando you could work on it and let me know, dont take long from Wanstead we'll be in a Purple tt.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi guys, live in Waltham abbey just by the m25 and will hopefully be joining you lot on the cruise up. Hoping to run in to Nando round j26-25 if up in time, got wife and toddler to get ready,wife can get herself ready. Not sure what time, maybe Nando you could work on it and let me know, dont take long from Wanstead we'll be in a Purple tt.


Sounds good if you can ready in time :wink:

I think Nando has his own thread running at the moment. I was hopeing to get a few TT's cruising up from the bottom of the M1, but it looks like I'm gonna try and catch up with everyone on the move around M1/M25 jct.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Chris my names Peter, hope you meet up the same time as we pass seeing that you started this thread anyway  shame youre billy no mates up till then


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Chris my names Peter, hope you meet up the same time as we pass seeing that you started this thread anyway  shame youre billy no mates up till then


Cheers....Hopefully with a bit of luck and good timing I should be able to join in on the LEEKER's fun! It should only be 6 jcts on my own! :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

8) 6jcts of fun in your m2, do you still have your m1 or was that a sacrifice


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

OuTTlaw said:


> 8) 6jcts of fun in your m2, do you still have your m1 or was that a sacrifice


MKI is gone but not forgotten :wink:


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Chris, I will be travelling from the bottom of the M1, just not so sure I want to be on the road at 7am on a Sunday!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTQS2005 said:


> Chris, I will be travelling from the bottom of the M1, just not so sure I want to be on the road at 7am on a Sunday!


That's fine, but you might miss out on all the fun :wink:

Let me know if you change your mind otherwise I'm going to head for the M1/M25 rolling meeting point.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay one week to go and the weather looks shit, but come on fellas it'll still be a great day out!!

I need definite names who are interested in joining in on this cruise!

So far it's....

ChrisB72 
TTQS2005 (maybe)

The plan is still to meet up with the LEEKer's at jct M1/M25 on the move!

Speak now or you may miss out :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

i could be up for this,i will be leaveing from ruislip,so whats the plan


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

ezz said:


> i could be up for this,i will be leaveing from ruislip,so whats the plan


I need to know who's definitely going to show as I have been talking to the guys from East London and am looking to change my meet point with them from M1/M25 to South Mimms! This would mean no meeting up point at the bottom of the M1 as originally planned, but a short trip up the A1 from the North Circular!

Get back to me asap if you do want to join in. Just out of interest which way would you get to the bottom of the M1? 
Cheers

Chris

p.s. Just had a look at the map and see that you'll probably go along the North Circular like me? If so we could meet up at The Ace Cafe just off the A406 (North Circular) after Hanger Lane?

http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/Find-us.aspx


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm up for a South Mimms meet-up Chris.

Mark


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> I'm up for a South Mimms meet-up Chris.
> 
> Mark


I'm afraid we're back to the original plan of jct M1/M25 on the move meet up with the LEEKer's.

Where are you coming from could you meet up there or maybe earlier along my planned route....

Ealing to North Circular

North Circular to M1

M1 to join the other cruises

Just let me know.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for a South Mimms meet-up Chris.
> ...


I'm coming from Watford, will get on the M1 @ junction 5. I live only 5 mins from the junction, so you could give me a call as you get near there and I can try to meet you on the move, or I could come down to London gateway and meet you there?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets say London Gateway at 7:30-7:35am. That will give us 10-15 mins to get to M1/M25 which should be plenty at that time of the morning!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> Lets say London Gateway at 7:30-7:35am. That will give us 10-15 mins to get to M1/M25 which should be plenty at that time of the morning!


Ok Chris, see you there 7:30am 8)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like this plan is finally coming together....

so here it is.....

7:15am (off by 7:20am) Ace Cafe 
Chrisb72
ezz

7:30am (off by 7:35) London Gateway service M1
MarkTT225

7:50am (rolling meet) M1/M25 
The LEEKers

It's all very tight, but I think we can do it :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys heard that the m1 is going to shut at j10 from saturday 8pm till sunday 2pm just wondered if anyone else has heard anything :?:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi guys heard that the m1 is going to shut at j10 from saturday 8pm till sunday 2pm just wondered if anyone else has heard anything :?:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

We have a plan

:wink: See you Sunday


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday 

Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.

Blackers - apologies mate, head on to the Volunteer without me.
ChrisB72 - sorry - PM Chris Renton72 for his mobile number and you can align with him.
Chris/Tony - see you at the next LEEK meet.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nando said:


> Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday
> 
> Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that......enjoy Spain!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope to join the convoy at J11 of the M1, any idea of timings?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

was said:


> I hope to join the convoy at J11 of the M1, any idea of timings?


I'm guessing about 8:15-8:25am?!

You could always wait at the junction for us as I think we're gonna have to take a detour due to over night roadworks at Luton and should be rejoining the M1 at jct 11.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to join the convoy at J11 of the M1, any idea of timings?
> ...


Was,

Our plan is to come off at juntion 9 and rejoin at junction 11. Is there anywhere we can meet you, or do you want a rolling meet? :lol:

Ill pm you my mobile number so you can check our progress. 8.15-8.30 i would imagine as above.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

We could see how the rolling meet works?! It might be quite hard to do so why not say if we haven't met up by Jct 9 we stop just off the roundabout at what looks like a Hotel?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... =addr&om=1

Cheers

Chris


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Chris (x2  )

thanks for the PM

just after J11 is the Toddington Services, I could wait for you there or join as you go past 8)

cheers , was


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

was said:


> Hi Chris (x2  )
> 
> thanks for the PM
> 
> ...


Was,

I will call you when we are on the M1, how much notice do you need to get to Juntion 11 of the M1 roughly?

Chris


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

renton72 said:


> Was,
> 
> I will call you when we are on the M1, how much notice do you need to get to Juntion 11 of the M1 roughly?
> 
> Chris


I can get there in 15 mins


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

was said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Was,
> ...


Ive worked it out on Tom Tom, we should be at Junction 11 M1 around 8.10-8.15.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So guys a final recap to make sure i have this correct:

7.00 am Holiday Inn - Renton72, BAMTT, (L17MRL ???????) 
7.30 am Volunteer pub (junction 26 M25) - Blackers, Renzo and OuTTlaw 
7.50 ish Meet Chris B + others rolling at M25 / M1 Junction 
8.10 ish Meet Was at junction 11 M1 
Then onto junction 15a to meet other cruise 8.30 - 8.45

If we all meet and get to Juntion 15a with everyone in tow i will truly be amazed!!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

renton72 said:


> If we all meet and get to Juntion 15a with everyone in tow i will truly be amazed!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get those alarm clocks set boys! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > If we all meet and get to Juntion 15a with everyone in tow i will truly be amazed!!!
> ...


 :lol:

see you all tomorrow morning [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ezz...will be meeting chris 7.15 acecafe  then on to meet the rest of you..


----------

